# Christmas Time



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Tonight my mom asked me what I wanted for X-mas and I told her 1doz. bigfeet decoys. What is everyone else wishing for?


----------



## Goosehunter04 (Nov 12, 2003)

Whitewater Rhino-Tough Ducks Unlimited 4-in-1 Parka


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

F350 Super Duty Turbo Diesal Quad Cab with a 20ft trailer.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Welcome back PorkChop!


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

PorkChop said:


> F350 Super Duty Turbo Diesal Quad Cab with a 20ft trailer.


YEAH! What he said! Although a Chevy would do just fine too. :beer:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Peace on earth and goodwill among men


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

One month of NO res non res issues!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I'd like to get a fly-tying desk. I saw a sweet one at Gander Mtn. that I'm interested in!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

curty said:


> One month of NO res non res issues!


Good luck on that one Curty! I want too many things to list, but at the top is a new Ford SuperCrew F150 !


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Of course my health and everyone's health...

but I would settle for a new X-terminator blind.

:sniper:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

curty said:


> One month of NO res non res issues!


I'd be game for that.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

njsimonson,
Are you striving to be a gentleman and a scholar?

I can appreciate that.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I can't believe someone on here hasn't said they wanted a Chrismas Puppy!!!! :run:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm really hoping for an RCBS RockChucker reloading press with .223 and .243 dies. (I picked up .270 dies 3 years ago anticipating a rockchucker in the near future) 

Sure hope my wife reads this, if not you guys are sure welcome to spam her and help me throw the hints her way !!! [email protected]


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

GG - I AM a gentleman and a scholar. :beer: uke: 

I just picked up fly tying last year, and I really don't have a platform to do it on at home. I'd like a little place to keep all the materials instead of piling them up in boxes!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I wanna see the smiles on my kids faces. After all, what do i really need.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

ps...mallard hunter.....i'm guessing you didn't tell your mom she would have to take out a small loan to buy those?


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

"GG - I AM a gentleman and a scholar." lies lies lies :eyeroll:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Hey - coffee boy - get me a double latte, and don't spit in it this time!


----------

